# cooking wine- white



## rem1 (Sep 4, 2008)

My daughter has asked me what is a good white wine for cooking that I could make. I need help with this. Any suggestions.


Thanks


----------



## Joanie (Sep 4, 2008)

Any white that is good enough to drink. Never cook with anything less!


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 4, 2008)

Too right Joan.

The quality of what you cook is directly related to the quality of what goes in.


----------



## rem1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Could you suggest some white wines. I usually do reds and not that familiar with whites.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 5, 2008)

A Riesling, Gewurztaminer or Zinfandel would all make good cooking wines...or they have for me anyway *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## JimCook (Sep 5, 2008)

Chardonnay works really well for a cooking wine, also - it has a good amount of flavor and works wonderfully when added to something steamed (seafood, for example) or in sauces. Viognier is another option as well.


- Jim


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 11, 2008)

some one somewhere said that you should use the best quality white wine to cook with. And if you have any left over you can put it in the food.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 11, 2008)

peterCooper said:


> some one somewhere said that you should use the best quality white wine to cook with. And if you have any left over you can put it in the food.




That sounds like Julia Childs


----------



## JimCook (Sep 11, 2008)

Wasn't that right before she cut the dickens out of her finger? 


- Jim


----------



## moto-girl (Sep 15, 2008)

I usually use Sauv. Blanc. I like it because its really crisp and clean, and usually not oaked.


----------

